# Are these Mites?



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Lately, I noticed a lot of feathers on the floor of their cage. All of the feathers seem to be from the pigeon in the photo. Out of my 6 pigeons 4 have these but no where near as many as the one in the photo. I wasn't able to check my other two for them because they are on eggs. 
Are these mites? How do I treat them?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I think that those are called feather mites. They are very easy to get rid of.

Sorry I meant lice.

I use a product called Insectrin X.,


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

After I posted I was thinking that I only see them on the feathers. What would they eat then?


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

I have seen this thing at the feed store that supposedly you hang it on the side of the cage and it prevents mites. Would this work? I know it prevents them but does it get rid of them if you already have them?


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

I think I will try Insectrin X. How do apply that to them? Also how often?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would like to know more about feather parasites, and I'm not an expert here,
but what you have looks long for what I think of as mites. I wish there were something along the lines of a book w/images of the pests, the eggs they lay
and corresponding damage that they do to the feathers. Anyway, here are some pictures that I googled of mites, lice, and yes the feather louse (pigeon
fly) is represented in these links as well. The species for the louse that is depicted is from the Martin. 

Feather mite/lice/louse pictures:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...=feather+mite&type=jpeg&no=1&tt=43&fr=sbc-web

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...=feather+mite&type=jpeg&no=3&tt=43&fr=sbc-web

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...peg&no=10&tt=43&oid=a5735e400eb42406&ei=UTF-8

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...jpeg&no=6&tt=43&oid=13c80fb078a12344&ei=UTF-8

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...-8&qp_p=feather+lice&imgsz=all&fr=sbc-web&b=1

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know specifically about the spray that Feather uses on feathers,
but I've used Sevin powder or spray (Carbaryl 5.0%) and Scalex (Pyrethrin based 0.03%) products. Initially I might do once a week and then every other
once under control. You'll also need to do cage or loft/nesting area as well.
I spray under wings and rump and top side and cover their heads w/ the end
of an old sock to keep out of their eyes and nares. Make sure you don't breath
it either.  

fp


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok, I'll try one of those.
They look most like the feather louse to me. That would make sense also since they are on the feathers.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi,
Charis here from Portland.

The bugs in your picture are feathe lice and I see them from time to time on feral rescue pigeons.
The thing that you hang on the side of the cage doesn't work well, in my opinion. 
I use a procuct called Hopkins' Poultry and Garden Dust. I lightly dust the bird, careful around the face. They especially like to hang out under the wings and around the vent. You will also need to dust their cage or living quarters. It's really no big deal, just follow the instrustions.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Charis again.
I forgot to tell you should be able to find the product I told you about at a feed store or garden store.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The louse is the pigeon fly....looks like a house fly except it's point of gravity is
lower and when you see it move between the feathers it appears to move 
sideways. Phil is our resident expert on pigeon flies. I was thinking it looked
a bit like lice but I'm not sure. I've had two rescues lately that had these long
things fall off in their cage on the bottom and now I'm thinking they were lice.

Check out this link:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...jpeg&no=5&tt=36&oid=d76a5e9893a21910&ei=UTF-8

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like what Charis is recommending is very similar to what the vet and others here recommend--Sevin--another garden dust/spray that is also used
for pets.

The two rescues I've gotten in the past couple of months are actually the 
first w/lice that I've had. The rest mostly had mites and occasionally the 
pigeon fly (louse). Since they are always isolated w/white paper towel on the bottom of the cage, I would have noticed if they'd come in this way.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Once the weather warms up you can also give the birds access to baths. That really helps reduce the lice and mites, and the birds love bathing. I usually put out a pan of water and add a little Apple Cider Vinegar, they will bathe and drink, which is fine as its beneficial.

You might want to add a bit of crushed garlic clove to their drinking water a couple of days a week, as it does wonders for the feathers as well as effective against parasites. You can also give a soft gel garlic cap down the throat, but NOT a cut up clove.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> ...........
> You might want to add a bit of crushed garlic clove to their drinking water a couple of days a week, as it does wonders for the feathers as well as effective against parasites. You can also give a soft gel garlic cap down the throat, but NOT a cut up clove.


It will also make their cere/wattle very, very white 

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,

i got this idea from a poultry forum. add some vinegar to the water they bathe in. its suppose to reduce the lice. I use an antseptic liquid called "dettol" - it seems to reduce the feather lice


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

About how much ACV to each gallon?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

if its vinegar it was said to use a few table spoonfuls to a gallon.

if its dettol i used a bottle cap ful for a gallon of water


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You can also use pigeon bath salts in the water, this helps with the feathers as 
well as feather parasites.....

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

hi fp,

pigeon bath salts and normal salts - is there a difference


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> hi fp,
> 
> pigeon bath salts and normal salts - is there a difference


Sure seems like it....not what comes out of my salt shaker. They are aromatic
so there are some herbs added to them. The ones that I have I purchased
from Globals and were made in Holland for Globals. I imagine that they are all 
pretty similar though.

It says that they relax the muscles, destroy skin parasites and help eliminate pigeon lice from the feathers if used regularly. They smell pretty good.  

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

if it werent for the smell being good i think it has the same effect sea water has on rashes on dogs. i guess salt would kill parasites down the line.

i will try this with some rock salt and see.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Those are lice on the feathers. You can use either the sevin powder or one of the sprays they sell in the pet stores for lice and mites. I keep both on hand in case I get a bird in that has lice or mites. Just make sure what ever you use you don't get it in their face. I use the gloves like the hospitals use and spray the gloves then rub the bird. If you use the powder you can put it on hand towel and then rap it around the bird, but don't cover the face.


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

bath the pigeon in garlic and salt and it should clear them or get a mite spray from a pet shop.


----------

